# Fische und Angeln im Juli



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den Juli eintragen


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Juli*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: KArpfen
Methode: Grundangel am Uferrrand in der Strömung, alle gebräuchlichen Köder. Wenn es abends dämmert, gibt es viele Stellen an denen die KArpfen fressend am Uferand den Fluss hochziehen. So kann man ohne anfüttern oder komplizierte Methoden/Montagen seine KArpfen fangen. Geht aber immer nur eine halbe bis anderthalb Stunden, meist wenn es dunkel wird.


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Juli*

Gewässer: Saale, Elbe, Mulde, kleine Teiche
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm und Frolic, Spinnangeln, Schwimmbrot
Fänge: mit Abstand bester Aalmonat, Welse, große Karpfen auf Frolic und kleine auf Brot, Rapfen beim Spinnangeln


----------

